# Chapman Bound



## McCasey (Apr 22, 2006)

well, that's where i'll be next year. anyone else?


----------



## Perry07 (Apr 22, 2006)

What were your stats going in becuase I think i would like to go there for film too.


----------



## McCasey (Apr 22, 2006)

gpa-about 3.8 weighted. but my school has a lot of underachievers, so that put me in the top 10 percent
SAT (new)-2160
extracurriculars-nothing really, except for sports
film/tv experience-produced a school-run tv show for air on local cable-access...not sure if that was a factor in getting accepted though

hope that helps


----------



## Arrenbas (May 5, 2006)

i know two people going - their academic stats are quite different

the high academic achiever has no film experience at all but is a talented writer and the (somewhat) lower achiever has made many short films and music videos

so it takes all sorts


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 5, 2006)

> Originally posted by Arrenbas:
> i know two people going - their academic stats are quite different
> 
> the high academic achiever has no film experience at all but is a talented writer and the (somewhat) lower achiever has made many short films and music videos
> ...



Quit talking about me! 

I'm going to Chapman.  If you want stats, they are:

3.7 GPA, unweighted
1400 SAT (around there-- I kinda forget exactly what...  perhaps it's 20 +/-)
31 ACT
Extracurriculars include: Newspaper Editor, volunteer work as a tutor, National Merit recognition (I don't remember what), Language Clubs (a joke at my school), and I started our Amnesty International club, which crashed and burned not once, but twice.  Damn catholic school!
My course load was easy.  I'm lazy.

My creative work, like Arry said, was just stuff I've written.


----------



## mmrempen (May 5, 2006)

Hey, I go to Chapman too. And boy, my scores plummet WAY past this guy Meow here. If I can do it, anyone can.

So yeah, if anyone's worried, just write good movies. That's all that will matter a hundred years from now.


----------



## Cody Brown (May 6, 2006)

Hey,

I am Chapman bound as well. Despite how much I love NYC I think that Chapman is the strongest choice for my career at this point. 

I am tremendously excited and plan to really dive in and take full advantage of its amazing resources as soon as I get there. I am loosely lining up independent bands to shoot music videos for and I think it's amazing that Chapman will let students use its facilities for independent projects. 

The only thing I am worried about is the non-film OC type students, but I have talked to a bunch of people who go there and they say they aren't that bad. 

Dodge also really needs to redesign its website. It looks like its from the 90s. I will try and aid in the redesign process once I get there (our try this summer maybe).

In the meantime I designed a Dodge T Shirt. You can check it out here: http://codyb.com/images/DodgeT.jpg

Anyone else going? Feel free to hit me up on AIM if anyone prospective students have any questions. (ydoc425)

The class of 2010 is going to rock,

-cody


----------



## mmrempen (May 8, 2006)

Yeah, don't worry about the OC students. I see them everywhere, but Chapman attracts enough film students (practically everyone is one), and you end up making friends with people you like anyway.


----------



## Jesse Tarnoff (May 27, 2006)

I'm a junior at Chapman.  I'm excited as hell for the new film school opening next year.  It looks beautiful right now.  You guys are lucky you'll have it all 4 years you are there.  It's really gonna bump chapman's reputation up.

If you really wanna be excited look at Chapmans 15 year plan.  They basically own all the land around the film school and will be building a backlot and more soundstages as well as dorms for film students very close to the film building.

Best part is...any chapman grad can come back and use the equipment free of charge if it's available.  You don't find that at USC.

Grats guys on getting in.  If you like film and are a Jew...pledge Sigma Alpha Mu.  We're basically one huge film crew.  OMG it all rhymes!

Jesse T


----------

